# The Gatsby (eggs, mignon, asparagus)



## jkath (Apr 18, 2005)

*Here's a recipe my mom just sent me in the mail - I believe it was printed in her local paper. *
*It sounds amazingly delicious!!!*
*(I'll put it into the beef category too)*

*The Gatsby*​*(poached eggs with asparagus and filet mignon)*

*(makes 8 servings)*

*1 whole beef tenderloin*
*veg oil*
*salt & pepper*
*8 eggs*
*24 asparagus spears, trim tough ends*
*4 english muffins, split in half*
*cheese sauce (recipe follows)*
*paprika*

*Heat a large, ovenproof skillet over high heat; add just enough oil to film the skillet. Sprinkle meat w/salt and pepper. Sear on all sides in hot skillet for about 5 minutes. This may be done up to a day in advance, and the meat refrigerated.*
*If meat has been refrigerated, let it stand at room temp for about 20-30 min. before cooking. Preheat oven to 425 degrees (f). Roast the tenderloin in skillet or in a shallow baking pan for 35-40 min. for medium rare or 40 min. for medium.*
*Remove from oven and let stand for 10 min. before cutting eight steaks, 1/2" thick each from roast. Reserve remaining meat for another use.*
*About 10 min. before meat is done, poach the eggs: crack eggs and slip into the butered cups of an egg poacher. Cook over simmering water for 4 minutes, until the whites are just set. Unmold the eggs into a 9x12 baking pan filled with 1/2" warm water. When the meat is removed from the oven, turn oven off and place pan w/eggs in oven. The eggs will finish cooking in the oven.*
*Also, about 10 min. before the meat is done, boil water to cook the asparagus: Bring 1" of water to a boil in a large, deep skillet. Add asparagus, cover and cook for 3-5 min., until asparagus are tender but not limp. Drain well.*
*While asparagus is cooking, toast the english muffins. Also warm the cheese sauce and slice the meat.*
*Place a muffin half on each of 8 plates. Top each with a slice of tenderloin. Place 3 asparagus spears on the meat and top with a poached egg. Drape with cheese sauce and sprinkle with paprika.*

*cheese sauce recipe:*
*2 c. dry white wine*
*2 Tbsp. cornstarch*
*1-1/2 c. shredded cheddar cheese*
*1/3 c. american or swiss cheese*

*Combine about 3 Tbsp of the wine w/cornstarch in a small bowl; stir till smooth. Place in saucepan w/remaining wine. Bring to a simmer, stirring constantly. Cook and stir until slightly thickened. Add cheese and stir till smooth.*
*Sauce may be made up to a day in advance and refrigerated. Heat before serving.*


----------

